# How to steam milk.



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

As I have had a few people ask me how I steam milk I have made a short video showing how I steam milk on my Sage Dual Boiler.






Milk was probably stretched a second too much.


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Oooo Very posh , Wish I could do it


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for this, I find myself very hit and miss with the steaming, sometimes some great milk sometimes a foamy bubble bath.


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Link down?


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

Deejaysuave said:


> Link down?


Thanks for the heads up. I have created a account now rather than just uploading via tapatalk. The link now should work.


----------



## colb16 (Feb 22, 2016)

Problem I seem to have a lot is I get the white blob at the start when I really need it more towns the end.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

colb16 said:


> Problem I seem to have a lot is I get the white blob at the start when I really need it more towns the end.


When you start the pour, you really want to aim dead centre and from a decent height to get the first bit to dive under the crema. Then lower the jug and the white should start to appear. *

* says the bloke who makes a mess of the cut at the end almost every time hahaha!


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Blimey your steam pressure seems way more than mine! I always have to give it a long purge or it always bubbles up like crazy..


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

Deejaysuave said:


> Blimey your steam pressure seems way more than mine! I always have to give it a long purge or it always bubbles up like crazy..


I have increased the temperature.


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Craig-R872 said:


> I have increased the temperature.


Ah ok cool, what you on?


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

Deejaysuave said:


> Ah ok cool, what you on?


Full steam ??


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Got a good swirl on there! Re-enforced my desire for greater steam power.

With my classic it doesnt seem to swirl properly until the last few seconds.


----------



## Lenn (Apr 25, 2017)

Amazing - I am close to purchasing the DB to get into coffee/latte art and am glad to see what's possible.


----------

